# out of Hibernation



## john trotter (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi all,its  been a long time,fired up the uds today  clean down all parts  1/2 bag of heat beads lit up to temp,cheap piece of meat plate beef from local butchers, and 6 hours later, well perfection, i know you guys say about the better cut of meet but i needed an excuse to burn and cook,a bit suprised the outside temp was about 6c with a chilling wind but 9 out of ten from the family, the only reason i didnt get 10 out of 10 was there were no Ribs, so i guess next weeks saturdays menu will be Ribs,i have missed that taste.great to be back.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello John.  Welcome back.  I think folks get confused when we are talking about cuts of meat.  We don't mean you should buy sirloin or silverside.  We mean you should buy the best quality cheap cut you can get.  There are cheap cuts and there are poor quality cheap cuts if that makes sense.  The cheap cuts are more of what low and slow is all about.  Sort of like slow braising a brisket in the oven versus roasting it at higher temps.  You CAN smoke a brisket at higher temps but there IS a fine line.  Once that line is crossed you will ALWAYS end up with a tough dry piece of beef.  I usually don't trim much fat before smoking but I have also seen some cuts that were more fat than meat.  If you are smoking trotters, make them the best trotters you can get hold of.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2015)

If you try to slow cook some of the more expensive joints of meat you will often end up with some very hard wearing boot leather. It is the fat marbling and collagen breaking down in the "cheaper" meat (that do not tend to be in the more expensive cuts) that result in them becoming so tender.

You may have got the full 10/10 if you had not made them stand outside and watch you cook it!


----------



## john trotter (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys whats that new word you are using Expensive never heard of that one, cheap is my word or is that tight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 going shopping thursday for some bank holiday smoking, wiil get some pictures this time.


----------

